# baby anal abscess



## mangopaco (Sep 12, 2010)

It's been a while since I've posted in Mothering - my baby boy has been keeping us very busy.

He just turned 8 months today, doing well overall, has two teeth on the bottom and another one coming from the top, is BFed and happily chubby, and is starting to figure out how to crawl.

The other day, though, we saw a bump on his bottom, right near his little anus. We took him to the doctor and she sais it looked like an infection. She doesn't like prescribing antibiotics but because of the location, gave us an antibiotic cream to put on it after cleaning.

A week later, it's still there. It looks like a little pimple with a a white head, reddish around. But it is firm to the touch.

She now believes there's more stuff underneath and referred us to some pediatric surgeons. We now have an appointment on Tuesday for a possible cutting and draining.

As new parents, we're scared, worried, etc.

Anyone else have any experience with this kind of thing?

Any suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm a child care provider, in an infant classroom. A while back one of the babies had what sounds like the same thing. There was no white head, but there was a distinct bump and over time it seemed to get bigger and redder. His parents ended up having it removed. There was no surgery, they just drained it. There was just a small hole there, no stitches or anything. I'm not sure if that helps ease your mind at all.


----------



## porttack (May 1, 2010)

Just noticed a similar thing today and am concerned. Also no white head, just a dark red, almost purplish bump right near his anus. Contemplating taking him to the doctor. It's been about 48 hours since we noticed it.

Did you end up going to the doc, mangopaco?

Thanks!


----------



## mangopaco (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, we took him to a pediatric surgeon who said that surgery was a possibility but that she wanted to treat it with antibiotics first. We asked for any other possible treatments and she said it's basically antibiotics or surgery.

She prescribed amoxocilin for 10 days and sitting in a warm bath three times a day. By day 7 or 8 it was gone. No surgery necessary.

Apparently these things can get painful and infected if you let them go but neither doctor seemed to be too concerned about it.


----------



## ElizabethSer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi mangopaco,

look here - http://antibioticsfor.com/anorectal-anal-rectal-perianal-abscess.phtml


----------



## mamalcy (Feb 23, 2013)

hi moms,

I just have exactly the same thing with my 3 months baby.

It's been one month and I started to worry so today we already see pediatrician and he refer to go to surgeon pediatrician next monday.

Mangopaco, so now your baby is 100 % cured the boil?

thanks a lot for share.


----------



## Sirena2 (May 14, 2014)

Hi mangopaco

Has your son has been healed or he ended up having surgery. Could u please share some light. My baby is just 10 weeks old, he had this abscess since he was 3 weeks. Doctors gave him antibiotics 3 times keflex, ESS and then amoxilyn and the abscess was drained twice in the hospital. We have been giving him salt water sitz bath everyday twice. The abscess goes away and then comes back after ten days. We saw peditric surgeon and he said we can not do surgery until he is year old meanwhile we have to manage the abscess conservatively. They say it's very common in Australia but no one know why do the babies get this. Please share your experience as I m very stressed.


----------

